# FREE How Wars Begin by AJP Taylor. Brilliant examination.



## Endeavour_Press (Jul 19, 2012)

War has been one of the most destructive and decisive forces in world history.

But how do wars begin?

In this provocative book, the AJP Taylor addresses one of the greatest questions in history.

Taylor examines eight major conflicts, from the Napoleonic era to the Cold War, discussing the motives and personalities behind the decisions to go to war.

Some wars had a long background, whilst others were brought about by the overweening ambitions of a single man - Napoleon at the beginning of the period, Hitler towards the end. Public opinion, secret diplomacy, jingoism, armament manufacturers, and even historians, have all played a role in setting nation against nation.

But often, Taylor argues, the actual declaration of a war bears little relation to its profound cause. Wars in fact have sprung more from apprehension than from a lust for conquest. Every Great Power is suspicious of any likely or even unlikely rival. What seems defence to one will always appear as aggressive preparation to another.

'With nuclear weapons the Balance of Power has been replaced by the Balance of Terror,' writes Mr Taylor. 'This only means that the chances are less, not that they have been eliminated. In the old days the deterrent worked nine times out of ten. Now presumably it will work ninety-nine times out of a hundred. But if past experience is any guide, the hundredth occasion will come.'

'How Wars Begin' is a brilliant examination of one of the most challenging of all historical issues from one of the greatest historians of his generation.

'Anything Mr Taylor writes is worth reading ... he is our greatest popular historian since Macaulay' - The Spectator

'His informal, pithy style makes the book compelling - even exciting - reading' The Irish Times

A.J.P. Taylor (1906-90) was one of the most controversial historians of the twentieth century. He served as a lecturer at the Universities of Manchester, Oxford, and London. Taylor was significant both for the controversy his work on Germany and the Second World War engendered and for his role in the development of history on television. His books include 'War By Timetable' and 'The War Lords', also published in e-book by Endeavour Press.

Endeavour Press is the UK's leading independent publisher of digital books.

DOWNLOAD NOW: http://www.amazon.com/How-Wars-Begin-A-Taylor-ebook/dp/B00I5PB9AM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1392115660&sr=8-1&keywords=how+wars+begin+endeavour


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KBoards, Or Welcome Back  OR Hi, glad you're still here.  Congratulations on the book! 

Much of what follows you are, no doubt, already aware of, so please consider this to be just a friendly reminder.  (The posting of this 'welcome letter' doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so we post this note in every thread.  )

KBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function or the Kboards bookmark tool available on each thread) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days.* Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------

